
The Case of the Missing Barrels (2017) - Tomte
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v39/n24/william-carter/diary
======
a2tech
That seems like an awful lot of work to put in for barrels even in a war zone.
If they were going to use them to make barrel bombs, why not simply seize the
bombs from what were obviously lightly/not guarded compounds?

~~~
ian0
Presumably the country manager knew there would be a difference between
selling barrels which had cleared security reviews and selling actual
explosives to Ghadaffi, something which would have come back to bite him. Also
perhaps not as much work as it seems for barrels considering the likely
quantity of them and the ability of the company to transport to wherever they
were needed.

------
Uhhrrr
Reads like J G Ballard's tales of life during wartime.

